# Sunsun 303b



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Mine has been decommissioned for almost a year now. Well today I decided to hook it back up to replace the fluval 406 on my 50 gallon planted tank. I originally replaced it because it was more power used for less flow rate. I gotta say, I am amazed at how much more quiet it is than the 406. My tank is 5 feet from my bed so that was a huge surprise considering the reputation and cost of fluval. I will not use noisy filters, even my aqua clears bother me and the tanks I run them on are on the opposite end of the house. I just wanted to share that these are good filters, don't be afraid to spend money on one. Plus no more ugly white intake and output the 406 has, so that's a bonus.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I bought a twin pack of Sunsun 528gph powerheads for $30 & change off amazon, figured I would try them out and see how they were. I put both of them in my Osaka 155 to do a vinegar circulation wash, well was I surprised how well they moved water around that tank and super quiet to boot. I've used very expensive Vortech's and these Sunsun's were as quiet or quieter pumps, not bad for off shore stuff. I would highly recommend Sunsun products.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My friend runs 2 or 3 Sunsun canisters and swears by them.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> My friend runs 2 or 3 Sunsun canisters and swears by them.


 Probably better than swearing at them ! :lol::lol: Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

The Guy said:


> I bought a twin pack of Sunsun 528gph powerheads for $30 & change off amazon, figured I would try them out and see how they were. I put both of them in my Osaka 155 to do a vinegar circulation wash, well was I surprised how well they moved water around that tank and super quiet to boot. I've used very expensive Vortech's and these Sunsun's were as quiet or quieter pumps, not bad for off shore stuff. I would highly recommend Sunsun products.


Awesome. I saw those on ebay, was thinking about getting a couple. Now I will.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

troutsniffer said:


> Awesome. I saw those on ebay, was thinking about getting a couple. Now I will.


Just make sure you get the 110V ones. There are a lot more 220V pumps on Ebay and I made the mistake of getting one. But yeah, I'm liking my Sunsun powerhead that I got recently


----------

